# Spring bite is on!



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Fished in heavy winds today with my Son and Brother in Law. In about 4 hours we had caught about 50#s of bass. When they are on this time of year it can be unbelievable. Look at the bellies on these females.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

you obviously weren't at tappan today....


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Good deal!....that one in the middle is a tank. Springtime fishing is the same for me, they're either killing it or they're not...good fish!


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

very nice fish! I'm getting out next weekend to see what I can do. What lake did you get them at?


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Its a private lake in the Mohican area. I know, I know but you still have to catch em. Caught a few smaller ones on a jig, but all the big fish were on chatter baits. The one in the middle was a pig. It weighed in at 7# and looked to be full of eggs. The bass my boy is holding had a shad in its throat, the tail was visible. Seemed like they were either protecting their area, or just feasting after the long winter.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

great day!! way 2 go fella's :B:B:B


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

went out yesterday and got a nibble but she didnt take it. other than that i didnt even get a nibble. 4 hours. oh well. it was my first time out this year so i was happy.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I need to get some chatterbaits. I just caught one yesterday on a whacky rig. Its either hit or miss right now. Great job on those pigs! Hope I'm fortunate to get one that big someday.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Private lake or not those are some really nice fish! Nice job


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

We had a guy last week at our pond pull in a 7 pounder on a spinnerbait. She was full of eggs also......Rich


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i to went to a pond down the road sunday and got 17 bass 2 to4lbs,on jigs all on one tree and 4 foot of line out just bouncing it up and down and lit it sit they wouild come and nail it,


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That chatterbait will catch'em sometimes won't it? Great fish!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Chatterbait, Chatterbait, Chatterbait. After reading the forum for half an hour I think Chatterbaits have been mentioned atleast 5 times. Looks like i'll be adding another bait to my arsenal.


----------

